# Patch 3.2



## Mosaik (9. Juli 2009)

# Alchemie

    * Alle stapelbaren Tränke sind jetzt bis zu 20x stapelbar.
    * Es wurde ein neues Rezept hinzugefügt: Fläschchen des Nordens, das von Spielern mit einem hohen Alchemiewert benutzt werden kann. Das Rezept kann bei Lehrern in Nordend erworben werden. Fläschchen des Nordens erhöht die Zaubermacht, Angriffskraft oder Stärke 1 Stunde lang und kann in Arenen eingesetzt werden. Es wird nicht verzehrt, wenn es benutzt wird.
    * Endloser Heiltrank und Endloser Manatrank können nicht länger in der Arena eingesetzt werden. Die Höhe von Gesundheit und Mana wurde angehoben, die Abklingzeit reduziert.
    * Fünf Rezepte für epische Edelsteintransmutationen sind nun bei den Nordend-Lehrern erhältlich. Das Rezept, um Kardinalsrubine zu transmutieren, kann durch eine Quest erlernt werden, die Linzy Schwarzbolz zu vergeben hat.
    * Der Mixologienutzen aus Elixieren und Fläschchen aus Nordend ist erhöht worden.
    * Wuttränke können nun auch von Druiden benutzt werden.


Hatte ja gehofft, dass auch mal wieder neuen Alchimistensteine epischer Qualität kommen...


----------



## Masels (10. Juli 2009)

Jo wenn man die Änderungen der andern Beruf bedenkt, ich denke da besonders an die Ingies, 
dann wäre ein neuer Alchistein mal ganz nett.
oder den alten einfach aufwerten... 
Ich bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich statt Alchi nen anderen Beruf lerne VZ oder so, weil tränke und flask sind so billig die kann ich auch kaufen


----------



## Moerli (10. Juli 2009)

Ein neuer Alchistein wäre schon nett. Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es in BC auch sehr lange Zeit nur den Standard-Alchemistenstein gab, der ja auch eher etwas schwach war. Die richtig fetten Dinger sind erst sehr viel später hinzugekommen, mit der Insel von Quel-Danas. Von daher nicht die Hoffnung aufgeben, dass da auch in WOLK mal noch was nachkommt ^^


----------



## Achanjiati (20. Juli 2009)

Mir langt eigentlich schon die Stapelei auf je 20. Das sorgt wieder fuer ordentlich Platz.
Aber innovative Rezepte erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr fuer WotLK.


----------



## Flamerina (23. Juli 2009)

Heil- und manatränke nun als 20er Stack rumtragen statt 5er Stacks ist natürlich ne klasse neuerung, wurde auch mal Zeit. Hoffentlich wird noch ne verbesserung des Alchisteins eingeführt, dann wäre schon alles top im Alchibereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juli 2009)

Beim letzten Addon ist der Alchemistenstein auch erst mit der Insel Quel'Danas eingeführt worden und es war der letzte große Contentpatch vor WotLK. Da müsst ihr schon noch Geduld haben. Ich denke bei WotLK wird es ähnlich sein, wenn es denn gegen den Lichking geht.
Was neue Rezepte angeht. Naja was soll man da noch bringen? Es gibt ja alles, oder vermisst jemand irgendetwas?. Was neues wird es eh nicht geben, allenfalls stärkere Versionen der alten Tränke und Elixiere. Aber erst mit dem nächsten Addon.


----------



## Laberede (28. Juli 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was neue Rezepte angeht. Naja was soll man da noch bringen? Es gibt ja alles, oder vermisst



Och, wenn du soo fragst. Trank des Fluges, Trank des 500m Springens ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ernsthaft: von den älteren Rezepte gibt es einige die zumindest für PvP ganz interssant sein könnten - Unsichtbarkeit, Steintrank, ...
Aber die alten Mats sind halt viel zu selten und teuer. Man könnte die Rezepte mal mit Nordend-Mats neu rausbringen.
Es war von Blizz wohl nie geplant solche Tränke wirklich populär zu machen, aber ich finde die könnten das Spiel schon teilweise aufpeppen. Insbesondere könnten dadurch Fähigkeiten anderer Klassen imitiert werden. 

... hm. Halt nur weil du soo gefragt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juli 2009)

Seit wann sind alte Mats selten? Die kann man sich genauso gut farmen wie die neuen. Im Gegenteil das geht sogar noch besser, weil 90% der Spieler sich in Nordend aufhält. Also das ist kein Argument. Und solche Tränke im PvP nutzen, wer macht das schon? 
Ein paar neue Tränke sind ja auch für PvP da z.B. für Tempoerhöhung oder Wut. Für alles andere reichen die alten Sachen völlig, wobei ein Steintrank im PvP wenig Sinn macht, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Aerv (30. Juli 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Da müsst ihr schon noch Geduld haben. Ich denke bei WotLK wird es ähnlich sein, wenn es denn gegen den Lichking geht.


nein muss man nicht, den er wird sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kommen.
blizzard will einfach nicht, dass Berufe zum must have werden, deswegen waren auch alle sachen die man mit ulduar rezepten herstellen konnte BOE.
und alle berufe werden eben gebalenced, dass sie ungefähr gebau gleich viel bringen


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

Mit dem neuen Patch heute soll es ja möglich sein Epic Gems zu transen. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung vom PTR oder so welche mats benötigt werden usw ?


----------



## der ganz neue (5. August 2009)

*Beruf: Alchimie*
*Cardinal Ruby:* 1 Scharlachrubin und 1 Äonenfeuer
*Majestic Zircon:* 1 Himmelssaphir und 1 Äonenluft
*King's Amber:* 1 Herbstglimmer und 1 Äonenleben
*Dreadstone:* 1 Zwielichtopal und 1 Äonenschatten
*Eye of Zul:* 1 Waldsmaragd und 3 Äonenleben
*Ametrine:* 1 Monarchentopas und 1 Äonenschatten

bin kein Alchie, aber juwe.... stimmt es, daß aufs epicgems transmutieren 20h CD draufsind?


----------



## schlaazer (5. August 2009)

der schrieb:


> *Beruf: Alchimie*
> *Cardinal Ruby:* 1 Scharlachrubin und 1 Äonenfeuer
> *Majestic Zircon:* 1 Himmelssaphir und 1 Äonenluft
> *King's Amber:* 1 Herbstglimmer und 1 Äonenleben
> ...




Ich hoffe es... sonst iss das AH heute abend voll mit den Gems und ab morgen nix mehr wert ;-)

Edith// danke Dir btw für die ausführliche Liste...


----------



## Allthor (6. August 2009)

Jo, in 5 Tagen darf man dann die Quest wieder abgeben, 20 Stunden Cooldown und blockiert halt die anderen Sachen (z.B. Äonenfeuer basteln). Vorteil nur für die Transmutationsexperten. Und die Ingenieure werden kotzen - wieder eine Einnahmequelle weg (Trankeinspritzungen).


----------



## Dark_Lady (6. August 2009)

In der Liste oben hat sich nen kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen - laut meiner Rezeptliste im Spiel wird für das Auge von Zul 3x Waldsmaragd gebraucht und kein Äonenleben...


----------

